# Scramble Game



## Norm (Jun 16, 2012)

I didn't see a scramble game thread in here, so I'll make one.

Basically you try to unscramble the letters to form a Pokemon, from the letters the poster above, er... posted. Then you mention your own scrambled Pokemon name. You can use a Pokemon from any generation. You may choose to include a hint if you wish.

I'll start:

Arunsdepc

(Hint: Completly useless)
(By that, I mean it's BST is lower than 420)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dunsparce! It's not useless. Delicious flinch hax...

Rads Shewn


----------



## Norm (Jun 16, 2012)

A Wild Sanshrew Appeared!

Go, Herpsado!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 16, 2012)

Sharpedo!

Grelink


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kingler.

Redvorgia


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jun 17, 2012)

Holy shit! I had no idea my brain could do that, took me like 3 seconds o.o.
Gardevoir of course. 

Acwrutnad


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 17, 2012)

Crawdaunt.

Arpines


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2012)

Why, it's a Persian. 

solati

(do)

See what I did there?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 18, 2012)

Latios

I see what you did there. It was clever.

Quinarsema


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 18, 2012)

Masquerain

Nalglitil


----------



## Norm (Jun 19, 2012)

Lilligant.

zomgenane.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 19, 2012)

Magnezone

Eclivebert


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

Victreebel. 
(I hate it when people call it Victrebell!)

zabzuctele


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 21, 2012)

Electabuzz

Nypahp


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2012)

It could be a Phanpy if it had one more P. Or a Hypno if the a was an o.

Have you made a misspelling?


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 21, 2012)

What are you talking about, there are clearly two 'P's!

(Yeah, it was a misspelling)


----------



## Norm (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, I see. (did you edit your mistake?)

Anyways next:

Haxlumnc


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 22, 2012)

Munchlax. Not many Pokemon with 'x' in the name.

Lsyatg


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gastly

Ishacupri


----------



## Norm (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachirisu, took a while.

Ryvabiar


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 24, 2012)

Braviary. I hope I spelled that right.

Hotcat


----------



## Norm (Jun 24, 2012)

Chatot

Chargmop


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 24, 2012)

Garchomp

Noclayogr


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cryogonal

Madrireo.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 28, 2012)

Remoraid! Took me a long time.

Scaelveira


----------



## Norm (Jul 6, 2012)

Tough.. the closest i got was Electivire. If the s was a t and the two a's were e and i, it would fit.

EDIT: 

Got it, Escavalier. 

MCLAHERONE


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 7, 2012)

Charmeleon

Cthowga


----------



## Norm (Jul 14, 2012)

Cthowga

At first, it sounded like a new 3rd Tier Final Fantasy spell. 

But it's just a Watchog.

Grabdoor


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 15, 2012)

(To me, it sounded like that fire entity Derleth involved in his Lovecraft fanfiction.)

Garbodor

Elfgarrita


----------

